# USB keyboard (with hub) and mouse

## Summi

I've just installed Gentoo on my Thinkpad T22.

Now i want to use an external usb keyboard and

a usb mouse, which is connected with the keyboard-

usb hub.

I'd like to know want to know which kernel options i have to activate

and which modules i have to use. 

Or if I have to do some other things, to get both external keyboard 

and mouse running.

My current kernel USB settings are:

<*> Support for USB

[*]Prelineary USB device filesystem

<*> UHCI Alternate Driver

<M> USB Human Interface Device

[*] HID Input Layer Support

Thanks for any help. 

Summi

----------

## pjp

USB keyboard problems have been discussed some here.  If you haven't yet, 

you might try a search for usb and keyboard.  Add kernel in the search, that 

might narrow it down if you get too many results.  I don't use USB, so I can't 

offer any other assistance.  Hope you find something.

----------

## Summi

Hmm I searched the forums but didn't find anything useful. I also checked this site here http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x194.html

I installed the modules mentioned there, but my keyboard still doesn't funcion. However it was working during the installations of Gentoo.

Any help with this would be great!

----------

## pjp

 *Summi wrote:*   

> <M> USB Human Interface Device
> 
> 

 Sometimes loading as a "M"odule doesn't work well.  Try compiling it into the kernel (* instead of M).

----------

## Summi

Thanks that worked great. 

Is it generally better to set things directly in the compiler instead of setting up modules? When is what better? Anybody got a link to a good FAQ for modules vs. Kernel?

Thanks

----------

## abhishek

I normally put things like network cards and sound cards and outher cards  :Very Happy:  as modules, and put everytrhing else in the kernel. I only want that to be modular. Everything else shouldnt change much(or at all).

----------

